# First button



## lanfear (May 9, 2015)

So finally I got to that point. I could have gotten there sooner but am in no hurry. And let me say it was well worth the wait. I was laughing like a mad man when I was holding it in my hand. Mostly because I thought I had lost allot in a spill. But as it turned out I managed to wipe most of it up.



6,97 g of pure gold =)


----------



## jason_recliner (May 9, 2015)

Preeeeetty!
Congratulations on your first shiny. I always love seeing them. Nice pipe you have there too.

BTW, I share your sentiment of spilled sediment. My first and still to date largest drop was splattered across the back deck by a curious possum. That which was still on top of the slats was recovered with sticky tape. But it did not amount for much. My property would probably now score well in a soil assay.


----------



## Long Shot (May 9, 2015)

Nice pipe man! I too joined the "first button" club this week. What i didn't mention in my post was a slight boil over when using the SMB - I caught most of it. The luster of 24K is an awesome thing.


----------



## necromancer (May 9, 2015)

Congratulations, the first one is always the most exciting ! i love viewing others first buttons no matter what size they my be.
the 0.20g buttons are always as pretty as the 10 Toz bars
hope it grows by leaps & bounds  i still have my first troy ounce button & am always amazed to hold it & see it shine.

good luck on your future recovery ventures !!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 9, 2015)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## jonn (May 9, 2015)

Very nice job, beautiful button. As for the spilling, may I recommend working on a sheet of graphite or inside a graphite tray. I found this out simply by accident one day. There was some spilled Aucl on my bench which had a graphite sheet laying on it. When the sheet was heated with the torch I noticed brown powder forming. It was simply scraped into a dish with a razor blade.


----------



## lanfear (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. And sorry for late reply. I completely forgot about this thread. 
That's a good tip John. I have to take a look on ebay. Although it would not have helped with my spill. I was doing the final wash on a hotplate with a corningware under my pyrex, as a catch basen. I was swirling the gold in the beaker when it lightly tapped the corning witch exploded and broke the bottom of the pyrex beaker. From now on I am using SS.

Jon


----------



## edsikes (May 28, 2015)

were you using just plain corning ware? or was it pyroceram? i havent had a single piece of pyroceram break yet. and ive dropped it, bounced it, torched directly inside it. man... that REALLY sucks

i had a glass jar i was using strictly as a settling vessel crack in my garage and leaked 55 intel pentium 80502 series cpu's worth down my floor drain. i almost cried.... its not much but still. i had been checking it every couple hours as it was settling, and was excited for the next day when i would be able to do final washes and melt it. But alas it wasnt meant to be.


----------

